# What plant is this ?



## mindfreak (Mar 1, 2017)

I just bought this. I'm totally new to aquarium plants. 

Anyone know what plant is this ? And is it a low tech plant ?

How can I make this plant live longer ? Do I need to buy any solution to put in the water like fert for the plant ?


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

doesn't look like it belongs underwater to me...hope I'm wrong,but that sure looks like a terrestrial fern.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Looks like Peacock Fern. Makes a great terrarium plant, if the ID is correct. Check out photo:











.


----------



## Attackturtle (Dec 30, 2016)

Yea, I have seen that one at Petsmart. Pretty sure it says keep above water but it may live a long time before kicking the bucket underwater.


----------



## xmasone (Mar 2, 2017)

Very nice I like that.


----------

